
One space between each sentence, they said. Science just proved them wrong. - bigsassy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/05/04/one-space-between-each-sentence-they-said-science-just-proved-them-wrong-2
======
nanis
This seems to be one of those many instances where I would trust more results
obtained using one of the principles of experimental economics: When asking
participants to do things that require effort, provide a reward that
correlates positively with their performance on the task.

In addition, let's say there some validity to the result that two spaces
provides a slight benefit to a subpopulation of readers. Does it matter? Is
what is true for the general population true for your readers? What is the
cost to YOU, the author? Maybe through self-selection, most of your readers
are those who are comfortable with single spaces.

I typed a lot of papers a mechanical typewriter. Then I started using
WordStar. In either case, I learned myself and it never occurred to me to
leave two spaces after a period. No one around me complained. Nor did I ever
see anyone use two spaces after a sentence. And, I was around typewriters a
lot with a journalist father and a secretary mother.

I did not learn about this rule until I came to the U.S. for grad school to
witness the horror of people hitting the space bar twice after each period on
WordPerfect.

Apparently, being completely oblivious to the alternative was not much of a
hindrance.

------
jere
Flagged.

~~~
jere
No, in all seriousness are you kidding?

>Reading speed only improved marginally, the paper found, and only for the 21
"two-spacers," who naturally typed with two spaces between sentences.

